# Drive away awning recommendations wanted for Tracker EK SE



## duetto96 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have an omnistor safari room for the rollout awning on my Tracker EK SE but as the awning is only 2.6 mtrs wide, not very deep and also makes the van very static, I'm looking at purchasing a larger, drive-away awning.

I'v looked at the Movelite XL but I'm a bit dubious on whether it would be tall enough and also whether I'll need to start bolting additional rails/tracks to the van to secure the awning tunnel to the van and then just how 'drive-away' it would be.

Can anyone with such an awning on an EK (preferable SE) give me some advice on a suitable awning and how they attach it to the van while keeping the concept of it being stand-alone/drive away.

Thanks,

David


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Drive away awning recommendations wanted for Tracker EK*



duetto96 said:


> I have an omnistor safari room for the rollout awning on my Tracker EK SE but as the awning is only 2.6 mtrs wide, not very deep and also makes the van very static, I'm looking at purchasing a larger, drive-away awning.
> 
> I'v looked at the Movelite XL but I'm a bit dubious on whether it would be tall enough and also whether I'll need to start bolting additional rails/tracks to the van to secure the awning tunnel to the van and then just how 'drive-away' it would be.
> 
> ...


Hi David,

If you phone Darren or John, they can give you chapter and verse on the options for all drive away awnings.

Regards

Peter


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

We use the Kyham Motordome Excelsior.

It comes in two sizes depending on the height of your MH, it is a 'pop up' awning and is brilliant. I did a product review on it which may be useful. You will also find plenty of posts on here relating to it.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Product_Reviews&op=show&rid=111

It takes about 10 mins to pop it up and then another 10 to peg it down. Our is 10 ft x 10 ft plus it has a 3 foot porch linking onto the MH. We use a J-rail which we had fitted to the MH but it can also be fitted using suction hooks.

It is very stable and makes a great additional living space with side flaps that open outwards on one side, a large window on another and a door and small window on the third side. It takes about 10 mins to fold down and pack away and comes with a very generous bag to keep it in.

We purchased it as we wanted something easy to put up and this certainly is. It can be done by just one person if needs be but is quicker with two. You just unfold the legs, they are already threaded through the fabric so no fiddling about trying to thread them etc. It seems quite sturdy and we use it regularly and have had no problems of complaints.

The smaller version is called a Kyham Motordome Classic and is shorter in height


----------

